# Where is update-modules gone?

## Yminus

Sorry if this question has been asked and answered several times but I used the ... forum search and could not find any answer. 

I used to run update-modules after every kernel rebuild (e.g. it is recommended in the nvidia guide) but now it seems gone. 

I found out update-modules was part of sys-apps/module-init-tools which were replaced by sys-apps/kmod. Is update-modules not necessary any more? Or was it replaced by another tool?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

See the last posts of this thread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950084-highlight-alsaconf.html

----------

## zwheel

In the thread regarding alsaconf they talk about getting alsaconf to work without update-modules being present.  I guess that kind of implies it is gone now? What is frustrating is it seems like on the whole internet nobody wants to just come out and say that!  Has it been replaced with anything or will the kernel just magically check all the files in modprobe.d without any script to gather the settings somewhere else necessary?

Myself, I'm currently trying to figure out why alsa doesn't seem to be getting my changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.  I get the whole RTFM thing, you don't want to just keep handing users easy answers when they don't bother to try to look them up themselves. But.. I have been searching for probably 45 minutes now and all I can find are forum posts where people maybe kind of hint that update-modules is totally gone but nobody just comes out and says it! I guess that is the case and my problem is something else but how much longer do I want to bash my head against this problem while wondering all along if maybe I am just missing some new script I have to run in place of update-modules.

So.. after editing a .conf file from /etc/modprobe.d should I have to run something to make the change happen or not?

Thanks in advance for an answer!

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *zwheel wrote:*   

> In the thread regarding alsaconf they talk about getting alsaconf to work without update-modules being present.  I guess that kind of implies it is gone now? What is frustrating is it seems like on the whole internet nobody wants to just come out and say that!  Has it been replaced with anything or will the kernel just magically check all the files in modprobe.d without any script to gather the settings somewhere else necessary?
> 
> Myself, I'm currently trying to figure out why alsa doesn't seem to be getting my changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.  I get the whole RTFM thing, you don't want to just keep handing users easy answers when they don't bother to try to look them up themselves. But.. I have been searching for probably 45 minutes now and all I can find are forum posts where people maybe kind of hint that update-modules is totally gone but nobody just comes out and says it! I guess that is the case and my problem is something else but how much longer do I want to bash my head against this problem while wondering all along if maybe I am just missing some new script I have to run in place of update-modules.
> 
> So.. after editing a .conf file from /etc/modprobe.d should I have to run something to make the change happen or not?
> ...

 

alsaconf procudes a warning about missing update-modules script, but the real error is that `depmod` command from sys-apps/kmod doesn't generate modules.pcimap or modules.usbmap files anymore.

if you see them in your kernels directory at /lib/modules, then they are generated by the old sys-apps/module-init-tools.

alsaconf is no longer installed with 1.0.27 in ~arch and documentation is tracker here, https://bugs.gentoo.org/466476

you can uncomment and edit 2 lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf by hand (replace interwave with your snd driver module name):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave
> 
> 

 

And optionally uncomment following line for OSS support too:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0
> 
> 

 

But all this is likely also unnecessary since sys-fs/udev should load your module automatically anyways, even without editing the file at all, the file is just the optional manual way.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
> 
> +++ /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
> ...

 

And:

```

# rc-update add alsasound default

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

# alsamixer (unmuting of mixers)

# /etc/init.d/alsasound save

```

----------

## linux_girl

update-modules realy gone (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7274808.html#7274808)

```

gentoo files # aplay --list-devices

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 10: HDMI 4 [HDMI 4]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 11: HDMI 5 [HDMI 5]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

i would like to use HDMI only . any idea ? google chrome doesnt want to play sound. while spotify does

----------

